# store generator without gas



## Usefulgizmos (Apr 1, 2018)

If a generator that has a steel gas tank is stored long term without gas in the tank, is it guaranteed that the inside of the tank will rust? Or no?

I have a Champion C46540, 3500 watt portable generator. This Youtube video posted by Champion, says when storing the generator for more than 2 weeks, must completely drain the tank and carburetor. See the 1:23 mark in the video for this:






Have you stored a generator with the tank completely drained and not have rust form internally?

Thanks for any help


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Im a proponent of dry storage. My big champion 7000w has been running on propane for 5 years with no gasoline in the tank and has not rusted up yet. I recently thought about pulling the tank and spraying down the inside with Fluidfilm and never thinking about it again. 

I wonder if there is a true “fogging” oil that will spread out and coat the whole inside easily. 

The badly rust tanks I’ve seen have been from phase separated water from old gasohol. The water drops to the lowest part of the tank and it corrodes.


----------



## Usefulgizmos (Apr 1, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> Im a proponent of dry storage. My big champion 7000w has been running on propane for 5 years with no gasoline in the tank and has not rusted up yet. I recently thought about pulling the tank and spraying down the inside with Fluidfilm and never thinking about it again.


Was there ever any gas in that tank, or has it been dry from the factory?



> I wonder if there is a true “fogging” oil that will spread out and coat the whole inside easily.
> 
> The badly rust tanks I’ve seen have been from phase separated water from old gasohol. The water drops to the lowest part of the tank and it corrodes.


Thanks for that info about phase separated water corroding the bottom of the tank.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Usefulgizmos said:


> Was there ever any gas in that tank, or has it been dry from the factory?


I’ve had gas in the tank. So if it was shipped with any oil coating, it has long since washed away.


----------



## Usefulgizmos (Apr 1, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> I’ve had gas in the tank. So if it was shipped with any oil coating, it has long since washed away.


Your experience seems to coincide with the Champion company's recommendation (to drain gas completely for long term storage).

For my Champion C46540 generator, it looks like I have to remove the gas tank to remove the spark plug so I can squirt oil into the cylinder for storage. Since I have to remove the gas tank anyway, any ideas about pouring a quart of automatic transmission fluid into the tank and sloshing it around then draining, as an oil coating in the empty tank for storage?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I see no harm in pouring some trans fluid in and sloshing it around to coat the inside. But if you are pulling the tank anyway it’s easy to simply spray the inside down with wd40 or fluid film.


----------



## Usefulgizmos (Apr 1, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> I see no harm in pouring some trans fluid in and sloshing it around to coat the inside. But if you are pulling the tank anyway it’s easy to simply spray the inside down with wd40 or fluid film.


Thanks for sharing your perspectives on my questions. I don't remember seeing fluid film in our local hardware stores but I'll check the orange and blue big box stores the next time I go to that area.

Thanks again.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

I add a small amount of outboard motor oil to my gas, probably to get a dilution of 300-500 to one, not a precise measure. Been doing that for the 15 years I have had my Honda EU11000 and no signs of rust.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> I see no harm in pouring some trans fluid in and sloshing it around to coat the inside. But if you are pulling the tank anyway it’s easy to simply spray the inside down with wd40 or fluid film.


I don't know about fluid film in a fuel system. It's lanolin or wool fat based, and I wonder if it could clog up carb jets ect. WD40 is formulated to displace water so in some aspects could be good, but I know as a lube it is not great, in small mechanical systems, guns, locks, ect it will eventually oxidize and form a thick or even hard gummy substance that will prevent the mechanism from operating.


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

I've found that Stabil Marine 360 to be a product of particular interest.
I have a fleet of generators, yard equipment and motorcycles. Using it has eliminated the problem of alumi-oxidation and rust in steel components.

This product contains a regent that actually coats the surfaces of metal parts including gas tanks with a polymer protective film that has proven to be
an impressive barrier to oxidation.

It is widely used in the Marine industry to protect boat engines and marine fuel tanks in the harshest of conditions.
Whether you leave the fuel in the equipment, or drain it the protective film remains.

My experience has been that I would not be without it.
Do your own research.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Predator said:


> I've found that Stabil Marine 360 to be a product of particular interest.
> I have a fleet of generators, yard equipment and motorcycles. Using it has eliminated the problem of alumi-oxidation and rust in steel components.
> 
> This product contains a regent that actually coats the surfaces of metal parts including gas tanks with a polymer protective film that has proven to be
> ...


we use staibile but dose it as 2x for long term storage.
I have some test unleaded gasoline here at 10 years!
good stuff for sure!
yea 90% of todays issues start with ethanol blend gasoline.
avoid it if you can... at least for long term storage.


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

Because of carburetor problems that I have had to repair over the years related to aged, gummy fuel, I now store my gasoline generator absolutely "dry."

I've never seen rust forming in the generator's dry fuel tank. Nevertheless, if I remember to do so, I have been known to spray some WD-40 in the tank when putting it up for storage just in case it could help.

Since Sta-Bil says their product protects ethanol-blend gasoline for up to a year, and since nonethanol-blend gasoline is hard to find, I presently have 35 gallons of 10% ethanol-blend gasoline that has been treated with Sta-Bil's recommended amount of Marine Sta-Bil. It is sitting in 5-gallon cans waiting for this year's fast-approaching hurricane season, not to mention the interim Spring tornado season just about on us.

As long as the gasoline is not in my carburetor for any longer than power outages require, I haven't had any problems following this procedure.

With my diesel generator, I keep it full of fuel all the time. It would be difficult to store that generator dry due to the problems of bleeding the fuel system of air before it will run. Besides, straight diesel stores very well without problems. Bio-diesel blends are a different story, unfortunately.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

rotate your fuel in the cars... that way it keeps fresh as well.


----------

